# Hashimoto - feeling symptom free



## ericas (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi-

After being diagnosed with Hashimotos 2 years ago and trying various things, I am finally symptom free, so I wanted to share my story in case it might help someone else.

After being diagnosed, my OBGYN gave me a prescription for levo and sent me on my way. Well, I had brain fog, fatigue, exhaustion etc and knew I did not want to live this way. I could actually barely get out of bed.

I found a great Naturopath. She put me on WesthroidPure. I took a while to get to the right dose (2 1/2 grains), but I finally got there. I went up based on symptoms, not labs. Read stopthethyroidmadness.com - it was a life saver for me.

She also suggested I go gluten free and dairy free, which I did.

She tested me for lots of other things. I was low on vitamin D, which I take, Iron, which I take, DHEA, which I take and I also take Adrenal Support, which I think is so beneficial.

All this got me to 85% better, but I knew I wanted to feel 100%. After doing research, I decided to try cutting out all added sugars. This was really the trick to feeling 100% symptom free. I am 44 and feel better than I have in 10 years.

I know it's a lot to do, but it's worth it, I think.

Good luck on your journey and don't give up. If I can feel better so can you!


----------



## digifem (Sep 25, 2014)

Congratulstions! I've gone full paleo and have noticed some major changes, but I'm not 100% yet. Were you able to come off of the medication?


----------



## ericas (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks. Good for you. That's great.

No, I am on medication. I do not foresee going off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. You are so fortunate to have found this wonderful doctor. Fine-tuning is in order. You may find more improvement in how you feel if you eschew as you mentioned all sugars and simple carbs as well as chemicals added to foods for flavoring and preserving.

Eat as clean as you can. Start walking. The body heals better w/proper exercise.

Thank you for sharing your story and no; I don't foresee you ever stopping your med. Don't even think of it!! LOL!

And I believe in giving credit where credit due. If not for that site, I would not be here today either. Truth be told; as they say!


----------

